# What is this larvae in walnut bark???



## Khntr85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Title says it all here is a pic....


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 22, 2016)

One possibility: http://extension.oregonstate.edu/sorec/what-are-those-worms-my-firewood


----------



## ATH (Nov 22, 2016)

Are they round or flat? Was the tree alive? If not has it been dead for a long while?

My initial thought is they look flat, and if the tree was not dead for more than a year, I'd guess they are one of the _Agrilus_ borers. Here are 2 that feed on walnut (but there are others...):
http://bugguide.net/node/view/557035
http://bugguide.net/node/view/225724
If that ia the case, they'd have to get them to adult for positive identification (that goes for most larvae...).

If they are round, and in dead wood buzz sawyer gave a possibility, but again there are others... Outside from a few, larvae are hard to get too specific without more information. Often the best anybody can do is narrow down to genus.


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 22, 2016)

I will pop one out and get a better photo tonight.... I believe they are round...yes the walnut was cut down 1-2 years ago.... the reason I asked is because these are in the hickory I got this year too (don't know if they are same bug or not)... and it hasn't been cut down for over 3-6 months...I think they are the same but I will check in a piece of hickory, ash, and walnut tonight.... 

In my hickory pile you can see little piles of saw dust that these little bastards leave behind...

Thanks for the quick reply guys!!!!


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 22, 2016)

Leads me to think its more of a "deeper and dead wood" type if they're still active in a wood pile. How deep into the wood do the galleries go?


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 23, 2016)

I have just noticed that they are under the bark...

Also sorry guys but I didn't get a chance to get any more pics yet.... was tarping wood after work til dark last night,..... I will get into the hickory too get pics if the larvae in it too..


I should add that I have an OWB it's not like I have to bring this wood in, I just can't ever recall seeing this many before...


----------



## ATH (Nov 23, 2016)

Throw a piece or two into a plastic bag and see if they emerge as an adult next spring. If they needed a living tree, they may not, but why not give it a try.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 23, 2016)

Send one to an entomologist or extension agent.


----------



## ATH (Nov 24, 2016)

Pretty sure they will want one alive enough that they can rear it to adulthood....


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 25, 2016)

I want a live one to eat so I can gain its powers. 
Put it in a jar with a chunk of wood and some moss so as to better replicate its natural habitat.


----------

